# Feather loss under wings?



## MrSeven (May 1, 2018)

I just got my first parakeet, kiwi, on the 29th. On the 30th he had two blood feathers. After removing them I realized he had massive feather loss under his left wing, and somewhat minor loss on the right. He is currently molting im guessing because of the blood feathers. However, is this much loss common? Is it just his "Summer coat"? I'm kinda scared because this is my first bird. He is also making strange noises. Almost like the noise you make when you blow through your nose quickly, just a little higher pitched. Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your budgie looks perfectly normal. 
If you just got him on the 29th of April, you should not be handling him. Budgies need a minimum of two weeks to settle into their new environment. They are very submissive initially because they are terrified.
Additionally, the way you are holding his wings can very easily injure your bird. If he struggles in the least you'll end up breaking his wings.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, :welcome:

FaeryBee has given you great advice regarding settling in your new budgie. The links she gave you above, as well as the Stickies posts (located at the top portion of the forum sections) contain lots of useful and important information. By reading them, you will also find answers to some commonly asked questions. 

If after you’ve read through the forum, and you still have questions, just ask. We’re here to help .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

FaeryBee has given you great advice and resources. It's normal for the area under the wings to have fewer feathers than the rest of his body. Additionally, she is correct that you need to give your budgie several weeks to settle in before handling them. Even then, it will take a long time for him to gain your trust, and most budgies do not like to be petted  

Be sure to read through the links provided above to stay updated on the very best budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help  

Best wishes!

Cheers :wave:


----------

